# Frontier sc 4wd brake problem



## Nisu (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm trying to change the front pads on my Frontier and I can't get the caliper to fit over the new pads. In reading some of the posts I'm wondering if I am supposed to have slide pins on this vehicle or not. The caliper bolts on to two pins but they don't slide at all. I've tried to take one of these pins out with a punch and hammer but it doesn't move in or out. The head of this pin is actually a nut that the caliper bolt screws into. I'm able to to turn the pin with a wrench after using a breaker bar to loosen it up but it just turns with out moving in or out.
All of these pins are frozen if they are suppose to slide. I cannot get the calipers on either side and my pads were worn very unevenly.
If these are supposed to be slide pins how do I get them loose, and are they supposed to just slip out of the pad holder.

Thank You


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you take a c-clamp and compress the caliper piston before inserting the new pads? If you don't compress the piston, you'll never fit the new pads in or place it on the rotor. 

put the old pads in and use a c clamp to compress the piston, then try inserting the new pads.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, those pins should slide. Pull back the boots and soak them with rust penetrant, then just keep working them till they free up. After you get them out clean them good and coat them with high temp grease before putting them back in.


----------



## mac13 (Apr 18, 2010)

How to Change Brakes Video - How to Fix Brakes | How to Replace Brakes | Brake Pad Replacement Video by Prime Choice Auto Parts

There's a link to a good how too brake-job video. The guy takes out the slider pins and brushes on some lube. you are likely going to need a pick to get the rubber boots off the slider pins, and use heat on the carrier to un-seize the slider pin, don't reef on it - it will brake, Any shop can work out your slider pin they have proper torches.


----------



## Nisu (Apr 6, 2010)

*Thanks for info*

Hi
Thanks for the info, I ended up going the expensive way and getting rebuilt calipers that were semi loaded(without pads as I already had them) for 65.00 a piece and now everything fits.

Thanks again


----------

